# Save 11% on all Exhaust products at PFYC.com!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, save 11% on all exhaust products at PFYC.com!*

On behalf of everyone at PFYC, we wish you have a very happy and healthy new year! For almost 13 years, PFYC has been a prominent member of the automotive enthusiast community. We have gained a great reputation by offering the latest products, competitive prices, as well as top notch customer service round the clock by email, and live chat support during business hours. Each time you place an order using your username and password, reward points are added to your account, which you can redeem for discounts on future purchases. We also offer a low price guarantee and regular sales and special offers to forum members and newsletter subscribers. PFYC is a group of automotive enthusiasts, and we take pride in being more than just another retailer.

To celebrate 2011, our first offer this year is an 11% discount on all exhaust parts and related accessories. To take advantage of this offer, enter promo code *MAKESUMNOIZ* during checkout, exactly as shown here. This offer expires 1/19/11.

Please click the link below to visit the Exhaust section of our store.

*Exhaust Products for 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO*

----------------


To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

